# Cruise control



## resaran (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

I just bought 61319261859 this part to add cruise control and code to my car. My car has S249A and S255A (multifunction f steering wheels and sport leather steering wheel). Is this part number right or did i ordered the wrong part.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

you need the 861 switch, the expensive one


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi I have an F20 and have acquired a 61319261861 as I have S249A and S255A. To retrofit the code I have to add 544 to the FA, is that correct?.
What is not is that I have to code a module VO. Is FEM_BODY or another?

thanks


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

ricarpa said:


> Hi I have an F20 and have acquired a 61319261861 as I have S249A and S255A. To retrofit the code I have to add 544 to the FA, is that correct?.
> What is not is that I have to code a module VO. Is FEM_BODY or another?
> 
> thanks


KOMBI, FEM, ICM

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ricarpa (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## hugoalvim (Nov 6, 2013)

My car is a F30 320i Sport. My car has S249A and S255A (multifunction f steering wheels and sport leather steering wheel). How part have I to buy? 61319261859 or 61319261861? My VIN is f940497. Its just change this part and code? What I need to Code? The cable and what software? Its necessary token?

Best regards.

Hugo Alvim


----------



## simonchs (Nov 15, 2012)

61319261861 fit your F30 as you have S255A, and yes, change this parts and code it.



hugoalvim said:


> My car is a F30 320i Sport. My car has S249A and S255A (multifunction f steering wheels and sport leather steering wheel). How part have I to buy? 61319261859 or 61319261861? My VIN is f940497. Its just change this part and code? What I need to Code? The cable and what software? Its necessary token?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Hugo Alvim


----------



## osamu (Oct 1, 2012)

My car is a F30 320d . My car has S249A and S255A . How part have I to buy?


----------



## hugoalvim (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorri, I'm a beginner in ESys. I know how to add 544 to VO, but exactly what I need to code in KOMBI, FEM and ICM? There are a lot of options in this ECUS. I'll receive the part in next days and would like to install and code it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you add 544 to your VO, you do not need to know exatly what to code. That is the beauty of VO Coding.

VO Code:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

This will encode an entire ECU with all the parameters needed to support every option in your Vehicle Order, e.g. 544.


----------



## hugoalvim (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you shawnsheridan. It's just add 544 to VO and other ECUS are automatically coded right? After my party arrive I'll try.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, that is not what I wrote. Nothing is automatic. Add 544 to VO, and then VO CODE affected ECU's. This part is manual, not automatic:

VO Code:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

You still have to code the ECU's. What is automatic is that it will code all FDL's for you when you VO Code it.


----------



## hugoalvim (Nov 6, 2013)

Now I understand. First I add 544 to VO and the other options appear in FEM KOMBI and ICM. Anybody know what this options to code?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't know what you mean by "appear". And you keep leaving out the part where you actually VO Code the ECU's with the modified VO, so I don't know if you understand yet or not. But if you don't VO Code the ECU's afterwards, just adding 544 to your VO won't magically do a damn thing by itself.


----------



## hugoalvim (Nov 6, 2013)

I understood. When my part arrives I'll try to code. I'm sure to need your help. But it's just do how eu post, right? Do it for each Ecu: KOMBI, FEM AND ICM. Thank you very much.


----------



## kallde (Jan 29, 2015)

*f30 retrofitted cruise control does not work*

Hello,

I bought a F30 320i 2012, vin j406010. Car was without cruise control, just limiter. Dealer said that it´s possible to retrofit the cruise control. They ordered the part and installed it and it seems now that they can´t get it work. They have tried to code it with Autologic tester/software.
Is it possible that they have a wrong part or that they can´t code it or is it just impossible to retrofit cruise control?

My car has S249A and S255A (multifunction f steering wheels and sport leather steering wheel).

I checked the car with e-sys and read the FA. It shows that there is 544 option but it won´t work. How can i check that icm, kombi and fem are coded or not for cruise control?

Any ideas?


----------



## Bimmer180 (Jul 13, 2017)

kallde said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a F30 320i 2012, vin j406010. Car was without cruise control, just limiter. Dealer said that it´s possible to retrofit the cruise control. They ordered the part and installed it and it seems now that they can´t get it work. They have tried to code it with Autologic tester/software.
> Is it possible that they have a wrong part or that they can´t code it or is it just impossible to retrofit cruise control?
> ...


Did you solve it? I have a F20 from 2012 added 544 and coded the ECUs but it still does not work :/


----------



## marioroldao (Feb 11, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you add 544 to your VO, you do not need to know exatly what to code. That is the beauty of VO Coding.
> 
> VO Code:
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn, i’m in a bit trouble here... today i applied the buttons set from a F31 on the wheel of a F20 without buttons from origin. I’ve added 544 to VO and coded the right ECU’s. Right now, i have the left commands working properly but the media buttons on the right side doesn’t work at all.. do you think that o need to code 249 too in order to get this working?
Sorry for my english, but i’m portuguese and this is the best i know


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marioroldao said:


> Hi Shawn, i’m in a bit trouble here... today i applied the buttons set from a F31 on the wheel of a F20 without buttons from origin. I’ve added 544 to VO and coded the right ECU’s. Right now, i have the left commands working properly but the media buttons on the right side doesn’t work at all.. do you think that o need to code 249 too in order to get this working?
> Sorry for my english, but i’m portuguese and this is the best i know


I don't know if that is your issue or not. Try it. It wont hurt anything.


----------



## marioroldao (Feb 11, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't know if that is your issue or not. Try it. It wont hurt anything.


Alright, tonighr i’ll do that and check if it works, but honestly i doubt because in almost every forums with cruise control retrofit they only say 544 in VO...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marioroldao said:


> Alright, tonighr i’ll do that and check if it works, but honestly i doubt because in almost every forums with cruise control retrofit they only say 544 in VO...


Kombi must be flashed with 544 for CC to Work, else only LIM works. If you have car with 249 but no CC, need to add 544 and flash kombi and you need to change MFL controls with one with 3 Left Buttons (LIM, RES, and CC).


----------

